# How big will my loaches get?



## s10fishguy (Mar 3, 2007)

i have a yoyo loach and a zebra loach and was wondering how big they will become they are about a inch and a half now


----------



## lashalove (Dec 19, 2006)

both get to be about 4 inches


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

Yep...about 4 inches, sometimes they get a tad bigger, like maybe 5...but usually its 4.


----------

